# Best/Highest Capacity 2016 Lithium Cell...?



## LEDAdd1ct (Oct 5, 2009)

After a reasonable number of years, my 2016 lithium coin cell watch battery died. These cells are used in watches, lasers, and yes, of course, certain flashlights (by this I mean, not necessarily the 2016 model, but coin cells in general). 

I went into my local CVS on Saturday, and they had the 2016 for five bucks (nominally, $4.99). I checked Radioshack, and they are also $4.99. e-Bay has them for under two dollars, shipped. After a little googling, I noticed that these cells come in a variety of labeled capacities, ranging from 70 mAh on the low end up to 90 mAh on the high end. Now, I realize this may sound ridiculous to the non-flashoholic, non-picky types, who would rather just plop down the five smackers and be done with it. But, we here at CPF believe in testing and the pursuit and acquisition of knowledge, and in that mindset, I ask:

1) What company makes the highest capacity 2016 lithium coin cell?

2) What company makes the highest quality 2016 lithium coin cell? 

I searched CPF, and although I found references to the cell *type*, I could not find any discussions on which one has the highest capacity/is the "best" cell.


----------



## koala (Oct 5, 2009)

If it's going into a watch, my father would go for a swiss Renata. He worked on watches for 52 years. He prefer Renata for their quality.

Beware when sourcing button cells from Ebay, brands such as Maxell, Sony, fakes are everywhere. Some alkaline 1.5v advertised as silveroxide 1.5v. Unfortunately ebay sellers also move a lot of stock which means they always have fresh stock. Looking for a legitimate seller isn't hard.

Buy fresh stock, check the date, don't buy more than you need. They are cheap enough to buy in small quantities.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Oct 5, 2009)

koala, thank you very much. I didn't even think of there being fakes on the Bay. Perhaps it is better to buy locally in a supermarket, which should be cheaper than CVS or Radioshack.

I only need one, so I won't be buying in bulk, and I will certainly check the expiration. 

Any other thoughts?


----------



## gaiageek (Oct 6, 2009)

I recently posted another thread on 2016s which included this list comparing the different capacities.

Brand/Part No. - mAh rating

Duracell DL2016 - 72
EEMB CR2016 - 75
Energizer ECR2016 - 80
Kingcell CR2016 - 70
Kodak KCR2016 - 80
Maxell CR2016 - 90
Panasonic CR2016 - 90
Rayovac BR2016 - 70
Renata CR2016 - 80
Sanyo CR2016 - 80
Sony CR2016 - 85
Varta CR2016 - 90


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you; that really helps. Do you have a link to your thread for reference?


----------



## SunFire900 (Oct 7, 2009)

I have purchased many silver oxide, alkaline _and_ lithium button sells from eBay in recent years and always go for name brands like Maxell, Panny or Sony. Never had a problem with any of them.

p.s. LEDAdd1ct, I always liked your "signature" on CPF....It LED me to join CPF myself.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Oct 8, 2009)

SunFire900 said:


> I have purchased many silver oxide, alkaline _and_ lithium button sells from eBay in recent years and always go for name brands like Maxell, Panny or Sony. Never had a problem with any of them.



Sounds great! A couple days ago, I purchased Maxell, because of its (1) high capacity and (2) low price.



SunFire900 said:


> p.s. LEDAdd1ct, I always liked your "signature" on CPF....It LED me to join CPF myself.




Oh, that's awesome! I'm really glad. I lurked for a long time before joining, and despite the ulceration of money that's resulted, I love every minute of it.


----------



## gaiageek (Oct 8, 2009)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> Thank you; that really helps. Do you have a link to your thread for reference?



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/241188

That list was posted on another site somewhere on the net, but I went through and verified the capacities of the different batteries when I could find them. 

I haven't purchased anything from Digikey before, but they seem like a good option for cheap Panasonic CR2016s which are rated at 90mAh.


----------



## THE_dAY (Oct 8, 2009)

http://swatchbattery.com/ is where I get all my coin cell batteries from. 
They carry both Energizer and Renata batteries.
Great service and shipping is only 1.99 for under $20 purchase and free for over $20.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Oct 11, 2009)

I wound up picking up a Maxell for $1.55 *shipped* off e-Bay. We'll see how it holds up...


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 11, 2009)

I buy Energizer Silver Oxide watch/coin batteries from ebay and never had a problem with getting authentic, fresh product. Look for the picture and the description to be correct, and a good seller rating with a high volume of sales.


----------

